# Hunting in blue jeans



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Just curious how many out there hunt and kill stuff in blue jeans. Ive got 2 deer now wearing blue jeans. I mainly wear camo pants but if the are dirty from a hunt earlier and not washed im not worried about putting jeans on. Scent will never go up wind and the color isnt that bad.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

. Im No trad shooter but Don't think i wore camo once last season. Nothing wrong with blue jeans.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Camp is more for people than critters  

Nice deer and baby photo


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I hunted in regular Carhartt bibs for many years, aside from them not having any water repellant feature they worked as well as the bibs I wear now. I've also used jeans a few times. Like JP said, camo really isn't necessary. 

Non-shiny and quiet is the key, but I'll admit I still feel more like I'm hunting in camo gear. I guess I'm just a hick fashionista.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I've taken a few deer wearing blue jeans.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

I wear camo and hunting boots because they make me look so cool!

Part of my fun is buying and putting together my spiffy hunting outfit. What else do I have to waste so much money on?

A very successful archery deer hunting friend says that when conditions are right that it would not matter should one be wearing a clown outfit.

I know many successful gun deer hunting friends who always hunt in old jeans, plaid shirts, and old work shoes. Rather than throwing away their worn out old work shoes, they save them for hunting so they need not worry about getting them wet or scratched up. Many smoke, drink coffee, and eat while waiting in the stand. They do not worry about ultraviolet light, cleaning rituals, or scent reduction. They only worry about noise, movement, and wind direction.

I do believe that the extended range of gun weapons allows my gun deer hunting friends to be more lacksaidazical. But most of the things we do are to create a fun game for ourselves rather than the needs of reality.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I sometimes hunt in brown jeans. Does that count?


----------



## callen3615 (Aug 12, 2016)

If I have a net up I won't bother with camo pants. Just a leafy shirt, hat and mask. Like others said. It's more about being still and less about looking like the predator.


----------



## killzthemost (Sep 3, 2013)

Wool coat and wool pants i freeze but with wool im warm as toast


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

The only reason I don't hunt in blue jeans is when they get wet they take forever to dry and I get wet frequently hunting where I hunt.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I first started off wearing blue jeans. I havent killed a deer yet but ive been wearing brown dickies work jeans and a camo under armour jacket,


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Dickies work pants, a hanes $5 undershirt, and flip flops seemed to do the trick. Deer definitely saw me, but apparently I looked like I couldn't _possibly_ be dangerous, dressed like that.


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

I do the Dickies green work pants, I wear them every day, and I hunt every day after work.


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

One of the colors that deer see the best is blue. Saw that years ago in one of those scientific research shows. Tom.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

cloquet said:


> One of the colors that deer see the best is blue. Saw that years ago in one of those scientific research shows. Tom.


Man, Smurfs must have a heck of a time with it :embara:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

thrill_seeker said:


> Just curious how many out there hunt and kill stuff in blue jeans. Ive got 2 deer now wearing blue jeans. I mainly wear camo pants but if the are dirty from a hunt earlier and not washed im not worried about putting jeans on. Scent will never go up wind and the color isnt that bad.


MY OPINION.....Camo is a sales gimick meant to trick the eye of the hunter and his checkbook balance.

Movement, glare, noise, and smell are the key to getting close to animals in the field. You can hunt in a white t-shirt if you're aware and bluejeans. Use your head and you'll be fine. Essentially don't skylight, don't move across open spaces unless you have to and then, unless already on a stalk... put some pep in your step. IN MY OPINION... movement and smell are the absolutes, stay in the shade as much as possible and use clothing that confuses... a plaid red and brown lumber jack shirt confused one of my standers that I was pushing deer for so much, he followed me down the side of a gulch with his scope before he figured out I wasn't a deer sneaking away....

Stalk into the wind, away from the sun and try to be quiet and SLOW. Also, learn how to use your binoculars... chances are you don't know how as it is, and good OLD TIME hunters will easily prove that to you...  Look through stuff is the simple answer... but it is much more involved than that with old timers who KNOW exactly what they are looking for.

Blue Jeans... no problem... but you'll freeze your buns if it gets cold, or wet, or.... wool might be best... quiet too and not as hot as you think... here in Hawaii they're still not bad... weather not withstanding... wind, glare, movement, and noise.... is my prescription... gun areas... head to foot blaze...

Much Aloha,

Tom


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

AXE6Hunter said:


> I first started off wearing blue jeans. I havent killed a deer yet but ive been wearing brown dickies work jeans and a camo *under armour* jacket,


Aparently doesn't like hunters.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

rattus58 said:


> Aparently doesn't like hunters.


There's a lot of people that don't like hunters what am I shopkeeper to do about it ? I keep doing what I do best and enjoy what I enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fnrockstar22 (Aug 21, 2016)

One time I got off work and figured I'd just go set in the woods with my crossbow. I didn't change from what I was wearing which was blue jeans and a t-shirt with a dark blue Dickies long sleeve over shirt. I figured I wouldn't see anything but it's always good to be in the woods anyway so I went. I hadn't sat there for 15 minutes on a log when 2 yearlings and an older doe came running in at about 20 yards. They just so happened to run in behind me so I couldn't get a shot but they never knew I was there until I moved and the old doe busted me.
Another time I was in a full ghillie suit sitting in front of a small cedar tree and 4 or 5 deer came out of some brush about 100 yards away and instantly busted me. I could have gotten a shot with my muzzle loader but they were on a neighbors property.
Now I'm no expert but around were I hunt I don't think it matters much what you wear as long as they don't smell you or see you moving. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## fnrockstar22 (Aug 21, 2016)

Another thing I've noticed and always wondered about is brightly colored bow accessories.
I see people covered head to toe in camo with a camo bow then put blue or some other color accessories on their bow. Obviously that doesn't matter much either because they still kill deer regularly. I just never got the logic behind doing that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

AXE6Hunter said:


> There's a lot of people that don't like hunters what am I shopkeeper to do about it ? I keep doing what I do best and enjoy what I enjoy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That's true, but underarmour seems to have a thin skin when it comes to supporting those that make them money on the road doing what they like to do best, such as yourself. Regardless of their reasoning and whether or not they have reversed their decision on Sarah Bomar, I find that their commitment to a sport that we all enjoy while we can is JEOPARDIZED by such knee jerk actions or reactions and as such to me makes a SAD STATEMENT to those to whom they sell. Thankfully there are many other manufacturers that have a strong commitment to hunting, unlike the foregone named company.


----------



## Keeshond (Sep 13, 2016)

I just saw this older thread and had to laugh. I've hunted deer with a bow and upland birds with a shotgun since I was 12. I'm 59 now. I've never owned a single item of camo. Absolutely hate the look. I live in blue jeans. Deer, or most any animal I suspect, mainly see movement. Dress in anything you like but keep still. Works for me and I don't have to look like a wannabe commando in the woods.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

The following is an abridged, annotated, somewhat paraphrased (interpreted) excerpt from Fred Bear’s 10 Commandments for Hunting that I believe applies to hunting in blue jeans:

2. Don’t look for deer, look for movement.

*Remember that movement is what deer are looking for too.*

4. *The best camouflage pattern is called, “Sit down and be quiet!” *Your grandpa hunted deer in a red plaid coat. Think about that for a second.

5. Take *ONLY the gear *into the field that will allow you to hunt longer, harder, or smarter.

7. Camouflage your appearance (by *lack of or hiding of movement*), your sound (by *being quiet*) and your scent (by *playing the wind*).


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

rattus58 said:


> That's true, but underarmour seems to have a thin skin when it comes to supporting those that make them money on the road doing what they like to do best, such as yourself. Regardless of their reasoning and whether or not they have reversed their decision on Sarah Bomar, I find that their commitment to a sport that we all enjoy while we can is JEOPARDIZED by such knee jerk actions or reactions and as such to me makes a SAD STATEMENT to those to whom they sell. Thankfully there are many other manufacturers that have a strong commitment to hunting, unlike the foregone named company.


They still sponsor Cameron Hanes, a public bowhunter, and last I read the president of UA is also a hunter himself. Spear hunting is not a form of hunting that is received well publicly. Dropping sponsorship for Mrs. Bomar after the fact was a simple matter of economics, where sponsoring her no longer proved profitable. They're not anti-hunting, they're anti profit loss. I don't know anyone who isn't.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

There was going to be sales loss either way. UA should have kept there mouths shut on the matter. I wont support them now.


----------



## Bowsage (Apr 29, 2008)

I love jeans just don't function for me hunting since the pockets are pretty much useless to me and I ain't gonna carry a pocketbook. I like four useable pockets on my hunting pants.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

first thing that comes to mind is a book by Chuck Adams.
Most of his hunting pics, he was in jeans.


----------



## Keeshond (Sep 13, 2016)

Ybuck said:


> first thing that comes to mind is a book by Chuck Adams.
> Most of his hunting pics, he was in jeans.


Not to hijack a thread but whatever happened to Chuck Adams? I never hear about him anymore. Is he alive I wonder?


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

Before the season I usually head to WalMart, Target, or whatever and get some cargo pants for under $10 each. I get olive, brown, gray, or tan and I tend to wear them hunting and around at work or whatever. I have killed deer with jeans on, but lately I much prefer looser fitting cargo pants, and especially like the extra pockets. I can cram a lot of things in them which allows me not to use a backpack, etc for a quick local hunt. 

In second season, I have a few pairs of flannel lined pants, and coupled with some merino wool long underwear I am warm enough and able to move freely. Since I hunt from the ground only, I focus mainly on being still and playing the wind.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Keeshond said:


> Not to hijack a thread but whatever happened to Chuck Adams? I never hear about him anymore. Is he alive I wonder?



To help you further the hijack I'll answer. Chuck still appears regularly on Fred Eichler's hunting show. He has a short Q&A segment with Fred.


----------



## berzerk64 (Nov 27, 2013)

If I wear camo, it's because I'll be in a higher hunter or hiker density area. I have been busted in camo, and not been busted in blue jeans and flannel, and vice versa. Being quiet and being still are your two best techniques, in my opinion. I think they both come well behind even smell.


----------

